# How to ask permission...



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I know this isn't a new subject but I think next year I'm going to chase the migration a little bit. Use nothing but lay-out blinds and and my deeks. Well how would you even go about asking a farmer for permission? Do you offer him like $50? Share half of the earnings with him? Usually you would like to get on these guyses goodside for other future places to hunt...help me out! :beer:

Thanks,

Cudda


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You never start offering money. That will ruin it for everyone. I offer birds. Ask if they like birds. And if they would want some, but never offer money. Once they think they can make a dime on it. It will be posted and that will be the standard. I bring fruit baskets and other gifts for Christmas for thanking the them.

Hello my name is John Doe. I am from where ever. We were just scouting. And we found some geese in a field. We believe it to be yours. Is it yours? Well I am glad it is yours. Would you mind if my self and a couple buddies went out there in the morning or afternoon?

Then depending on what they say would depend on the rest of the conversation. Always reassure the farmer that you are going to use gates and close them. Not leave garbage or shells in the field. Then ask the farmer if they have any other specifics in hunting the land. Then at the end of the hunt stop and say thanks. Talk about your sucess or failures. Ask them about their buisness. Then ask if they have seen other birds around. These people will often tell you right where to go and look. And always say please and thank you! If they are not home leave a note!

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Then depending on what they say would depend on the rest of the conversation. Always reassure the farmer that you are going to use gates and close them. Not leave garbage or shells in the field. Then ask the farmer if they have any other specifics in hunting the land. Then at the end of the hunt stop and say thanks. Talk about your sucess or failures. Ask them about their buisness. Then ask if they have seen other birds around. These people will often tell you right where to go and look. And always say please and thank you! If they are not home leave a note!
> 
> Just a few thoughts.


That about sums it up right there. Just be polite.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That is very good and also helps set the stage for the next time for you and for the next hunter who shows up on their doorstep. I hope people give it a try. :beer:

Honestly we remember when someone is polite or rude. The more rude people the worse the greeting becomes, but the reverse is also true.


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

I guess working at the hospital will benefit me


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Another thing to is if you have other people in the vehicle at least have them get out and shake the guys hand. If its myself and two others we all will talk a little to the farmer/rancher. If its more people than that at least have them get out of the vehicle and/or acknowledge that there are a couple other guys in the vehicle. Be honest about how many people are going to be there. If for some reason you'll be using another vehicle the next day tell them.

Make small talk if the landowner wants to but realize when they are busy and let them go. And, it doesn't hurt to mention you might be in the area for a couple days is that alright if you hunt it on some future dates. That way if the day after you hunt it more birds move in you don't have to bother him again.

Like others have said be polite, honest, and just go ask the worst that will happen is they say no. Big deal go find some more birds.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

A half drunk phone call at 11:30pm usually isnt the ticket.....Right Shawn????


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine usually goes like this. Granpa I'm going hunting with a few guys on the North 80 talk to you later. Im just lucky I guess. No but if I ask for a non family members ground be very polite and if they ask for money leave. You do not need to pay cash to shoot birds that can be nuisance to farmers. The only way I would pay money would be if I was hunting with someone else on their ground with there deeks and blinds, but I have never done that.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Those are all real good tips,

Like Shootem said,

If it's a farmer that has a good area and we spend a lot of time in their fields throughout the fall, we will usually try and bring/send the farmer something for christmas along the line of some summer sausage, bottle of wine or case of beer depending on the person, gift certificate to the local cafe, things of that nature.

I also agree with the fact that having to pay money to hunta field is a joke, that ruins it for everyone


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah no need to pay...especially in places like ND where you can hunt unposted lands.

Granted sending them a gift is in away paying for hunting but it should be done as a thank you and not as a requirement. I normally ask the farmer/rancher what restaurant his wife likes. I'm sneaky that way. Or, if she gives me permission I ask her myself.

Also if your in town at the bar buy a round when talking to a few locals. Man I've walked into places and the record player has screeched to a stop like in the movies. Maybe it was because we walked in wore out and in hunting gear in the spring. Traded jokes with a couple locals and they were more than happy to help us out.

Just be yourself and don't hit their dog when he runs out to meet you!!!


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ageed send a landowner a holiday ham and they will let you hunt unless someone else asked first. Being nice is the big thing though. Respect the owner and his property and you will be welcomed back.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

We don't 'chase the migration' much, but we do two things:

1. With landowners we know, and have established a real good relationship with: We try to visit them a couple of times in the summer after planting and before the harvest, and we try not to talk about hunting/access. If they bring it up...great, if not, no big deal.

Over the years I honestly feel many of them are like my aunts/uncles...heck, we exchange Christmas cards with many of them. We usually try and do a cookout once or twice a year on one of their farms....we'll do a wild game feed....they love it and look forward to it every year. During these times, we talk more about the menu than about hunting, farming or land access. And when we see them in the fall, they often will approach us and tell us where they saw 'game'. Access from there on is never a problem, it's a genuine respect and friendship.

2. With landowners we don't know, we keep it simple since the fall is a very busy time of the year for them. Tell them who we are, how many are in our group and where we are from. We tell them where we normally hunt and whos land we normally hunt. Then we will tell them what we saw, and how we would like to hunt it.

I think we have been turned down twice. Good luck.


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

Just dont go up to farmer DURING planting and harvest. Us farmers dont like to be annoyed during our two biggest times of the year. We are usually stressed out and tired and you will probably be turned down. If the landowner is busy dont bother them.


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

Many farmers like fish fillets (bluegill, walleye, crappie) because they don't have the time to go fishing.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

a little off subject but..

I used to hunt around the fergus falls mn area alot. When i moved here to go to school i got the impression that the farmers were more layed back about hunters..
Boy was i wrong about that!!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

The famers you ask would depend on the area in ND that you hunt. If you go to the south east corner of the state you might have some issues. Inless you know someone..


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Cudda25 said:


> Well how would you even go about asking a farmer for permission? Do you offer him like $50?


Absolutely not... .

I just walk up to the farmer and be like....

"YO. Peep dis homeboy...I saw some geese straight up clownin up in dat field and was wunderin if you would let me dish out some coys in ordah to bust a cap off in some gooses azz.."

And if he says yes, just say Thank you and maybe even drop off some jerky or some other harvested gift of appreciation...

Out.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

ahhhh yes.. What Madison is referring to is the "Urban Approach" to gaining access to land. It can work. Just don't mention anything about the farmers, quote "Hoe's" and it might work!


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Haha that's awesome,

I think i'll be trying madisons approach come next fall


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nicely put Madison. I mean who could refuse that.


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

Make sure that you listen to what the farmer is saying! A friend of mine owns a farm and let some hunters on with the stipulation that they only hunt today and tomorrow. This permission was given over the phone and 4 days later he went to check a slough in back of his land and low and behold the slough was full of hunters. He asked them what they were doing and they said they had permisson from the land owner. He chased them out after he found out they were the ones from earlier in the week. That was the last time any outsiders got on his land the rest of the year.
He has good sloughs and fields, but these guys screwed it up for all the rest. He slways let people on but on his terms.


----------



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

Only thing is your farmers may seem more lay back or easy going up in ND or SD but in central illinois agriculture is key. Most farmers around here and to get on their fields you have to be a friend of a friend of a friend...its truely a pain in the azz sumtimes. I really can't say to much though because I have never tried...bout did but never happened...i will be doin it though this coming fal i've got a fresh layout blind that i need to use and a bunch of bigfoot feeders that have only been used twice...so i needa gettem broke in haha :roll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> *Share half of the earnings with him? *


If you are a fly by night guide/outfitter we don't want you here. If you are a legit outfitter that's a different story. I see so many self proclaimed NR guides bringing their clients and friends in without permission. I hope this doesn't get nasty but hey... :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Neck Collar said:


> Haha that's awesome,
> 
> I think i'll be trying madisons approach come next fall


Wurd up!! :beer:


----------

